# Micromax A115 Canvas 3D



## roypurohit (Apr 8, 2013)

The Micromax A110 Canvas 2 and the Micromax A116 Canvas HD enjoyed quite good reception and it looks like the Indian firm is all set to introduce the 3D version of its phablet. The images of Micromax A115 Canvas 3D have surfaced online.

*Micromax A115 Canvas 3D Specs:*
5" WVGA display,Micromax A115 Canvas 3D
1 GHz Dual-core MediaTek MT6577 processor,
rumored to feature a 8-megapixel rear camera, 2 megapixel front camera, 
1 GB RAM, 
4 GB of internal memory, 
Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean and 3D imaging with playback.

Images of Micromax A115 Canvas 3D surface online - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2013)

HD and now 3D. What's next?
Micromax clearly in line with this cliche : *"Make hay while the sun shines".*


----------



## quagmire (Apr 8, 2013)

Micromax seem to be sticking to their word- "New Canvas phones every two months"..


----------



## Ricky (Apr 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> HD and now 3D. What's next?
> Micromax clearly in line with this cliche : *"Make hay while the sun shines".*



Couldn't agree more.. I see them as low end tablet PC.. but not like phone at all..


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 8, 2013)

3D runs on the same MMX A110 chipset.. Doesnt even have 2 cameras for 3D video.. just the display is 3D
I think this will fail real bad


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 8, 2013)

MMX is trying real hard to Lure the low-end smartphone customers , who want every bang for their buck in short run.
Well its good in one way.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 8, 2013)

atleast they are good at what they are doing lol..
Even if they invested and made a REALLY good phone with good build quality, but for higher price.. no one would buy
Example - Xolo X900


Spoiler



*anandtech.com/bench/Smartphone11/360  see the rank 1 phone


----------



## roypurohit (Apr 9, 2013)

1 GB RAM is very good decision and still anticipating 1.5 GHz dual core processor for A115, MMX going very good, MMX is making top brand in India and Asian countries except China, Japan.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 14, 2013)

I wonder how this phone will turn out..The support of Micromax at my place is tough to get hold of.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 14, 2013)

GPU on Micromax A115 - PowerVR SGX531 is worse than Adreno 205..
I can't believe such phones get sold out in the first day!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2013)

^Adreno 200 is still popular lol.. (Desire X)


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2013)

quagmire said:


> GPU on Micromax A115 - PowerVR SGX531 is worse than Adreno 205..
> I can't believe such phones get sold out in the first day!



if they include Qualcomm chipset, price will go up. SGX531 is better than Adreno 205.



Nerevarine said:


> ^Adreno 200 is still popular lol.. (Desire X)



Adreno 203. not 200.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 14, 2013)

On paper, they (MMX, Karbonn etc) are very overwhelming, unleashing quad core, 5inch 720p display, 1 GB, RAM, 8 MP Cam phones under 15K is quite damaging for the large branded phones at that price.  No matter how krappy the MMX phones turn out to be, it will be better than the 10 to 15K phones being released by big brands. 

Its not the quad core of Krait or Exynos , but still it will match a Cortex A9 dual core chipset, 720p display may not match the SuperAMOLED of S3 but still its better than 480p 3.5-4 inch screens. 

After Sales Support, SAR Value seems to be only two factors that is pulling customers away. Battery Life & Reliability seems to be another issue, but i guess thats improving with high capacity battery coming with the phone. SAR Value also is seems improving with latest phones


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2013)

sam said:


> if they include Qualcomm chipset, price will go up. SGX531 is better than Adreno 205.
> 
> 
> 
> Adreno 203. not 200.


i meant xperia J chipset...
my bad



ajaymailed said:


> On paper, they (MMX, Karbonn etc) are very overwhelming, unleashing quad core, 5inch 720p display, 1 GB, RAM, 8 MP Cam phones under 15K is quite damaging for the large branded phones at that price.  No matter how krappy the MMX phones turn out to be, it will be better than the 10 to 15K phones being released by big brands.
> 
> Its not the quad core of Krait or Exynos , but still it will match a Cortex A9 dual core chipset, 720p display may not match the SuperAMOLED of S3 but still its better than 480p 3.5-4 inch screens.
> 
> After Sales Support, SAR Value seems to be only two factors that is pulling customers away. Battery Life & Reliability seems to be another issue, but i guess thats improving with high capacity battery coming with the phone. SAR Value also is seems improving with latest phones



If they provide JUST the kernel source, Id happily buy micromax, karbonn, lava..
I dont care about warranty.. 
Even considering something like Pantech burst, MMX wd still win if they did provide KS.. which they wd never


----------



## quagmire (Apr 14, 2013)

sam said:


> if they include Qualcomm chipset, price will go up. SGX531 is better than Adreno 205.



Sorry my bad..  I was misguided by benchmarks of Xperia Acro which comes with both Adreno 220(Acro S) and Adreno 205(Acro SO-02C)..

I wanted to say --> *SGX531 is worse than Adreno 220*


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2013)

^ So SGX531 is ~ Adreno 205 right ?
Its still enough to run games like GTA 3, vice city etc


----------



## munish51 (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't understand the logic behind to launch a mobile in 3d?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

overhyped feature for noobs to brag about


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2013)

^ Actually people will buy this phone with the intention that "this phone will really play ALL videos in 3D", only to be fooled around at last


----------

